# Time off work?



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

As we head closer to our first treatment I am starting to have a proper think about the timings involved with ttc through IUI.  I have a job that requires me to travel across the UK each week and in terms of work planning, the months ahead are starting to fill up.  How much time does IUI take i.e. will I have to go to the hospital everyday etc?

Thanks


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Pepster,

There isn't a very simple answer i'm afraid!

It varies from clinic to clinic and also depends if its medicated or natural!

I am havign natural IUI - which for me means going every morning for blood tests from day 7 to check for my LH surge..once its surged the day after i have insemination and thats it!

Just ask the nurses at your clinic - they will give you the correct advice



Good luck

Karen


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Karen - I suspected as much but thought there wasn't much harm in asking.  I will have a chat to my clinic at my first consultation and guess will have to try and plan from there.

Thanks for your reply  

Catherine


----------

